# Has Anybody Been to Greece?



## Banned (Aug 17, 2008)

I booked myself for a ten day sailing excursion around the Greek islands next month.  I'm wondering if anybody here has been to Greece and if so, do you have any advice for a novice traveller travelling solo?


----------



## ladylore (Aug 17, 2008)

I haven't been but SWEEEEET! lane:

Have a great time and bring back pictures.


----------



## Banned (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Ladylore.  I'm super excited!!  I totally booked it on a whim, and then realized my passport expires soon, so I'm off to get that taken care of right away!


----------



## boi (Aug 17, 2008)

hey Turtle,
I am really jealous ehhehhe 
I have been to Greece many many many times 
is there anything particular you were interested in knowing?


----------



## Halo (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats on the upcoming travel Turtle :yahoo: 

I haven't been to Greece either but definitely post some pics when you get back


----------



## Banned (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks boi and Halo.

Boi - is there anything to eat besides sea food? I do not eat anything that swims. Will I starve? If I can at least eat chicken I'll be ok.

We are touring a bunch of the islands - Santorini, Sifnos, Paros, Syros, Mykonos, Naxos, Ios - is there anything I should know, besides that fact that they will probably take my breath away with their stunning beauty?

There is probably no point taking my lap top, as I'll be too busy...and it wouldn't kill me to take my mind off work. I wonder if I'll go crazier not being in touch with work and home, or being in touch with work and home. Better bring the laptop and have that option anyway.

Is there anything specific you recommend bringing along?


----------



## Neil (Aug 18, 2008)

I had been there once, about 10 years ago and as far as I can remember I had a great time and the people were really really nice.


----------



## boi (Aug 18, 2008)

hey Turtle,

you are going to have a great time. There is lots to eat apart from seafood, esp. on the islands as many restaurants cater to tourists. I was just on an island and the "tavernas" (restaurants) had a huge selection from spaghetti to meat to salads etc..You will definitly not starve. I would just watch the prices, it is pretty expensive now esp with the Euro. If you are from the UK then you have no worries, the pound is strong heheh. I personally don't go on the internet on vacation heeheh but there are internet cafes and I haven't been to all the islands that you are going to but guaranteed there will be internet cafes for access. There are always bank machines (at least one) on the island. I assume you are going soon and it is still pretty hot there but I would bring a small sweater with you for the islands, they can get windy. Also, if you are going by ferry boat it can get chilly esp at night. Get ready to party in IOS (its still known as being a party island). Mykonos as well but if you are going late September it might be less busy. apart from that have a great time!! I cant think of anything else but if you have more questions ask me


----------



## Persephone (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello Turtle.

I was born and live in Greece. So, go ahead and ask me whatever you want!


----------



## Banned (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Boi and Persephone,

I will post more questions when I have time - I'm late for work but I do have a few more questions!


----------



## sister-ray (Aug 19, 2008)

Ive never been, but I hope you have a great time,


----------



## Daniel (Aug 19, 2008)

BTW, to add to what others have said about the food, celebrity chef Anthony Bourdain says the seafood is from a pristine environment, the lamb couldn't be fresher, and the cheese is unbelievable:  

YouTube - Bourdain, Greece

And, like the cheese, I'm sure the yogurt is amazing since even the greek-style yogurt produced in the US is excellent.


----------



## Banned (Aug 19, 2008)

I've heard that the dairy is out of this world, and that there is lots of chicken and other things to eat.  I spoke with the tour group company today and he asked me about special meal requests, which I found interesting becasue meals aren't included, but told him "nothing that swims".  It might just be so they can recommend places to eat and whatnot.

I've finally booked all my flights.  I think I'm travelling on every airline known to man to get there!  I'm making a personal to-do list as well as one for work.  I know that no matter what, I'll forget something somewhere along the way.  Oh well.  That's why they have stores.

Now I need to book hotels - at least for my first night and last night.  Anything in between I can figure out when I get there.  Although my group tour ends on October 7, I'm not coming home until the 11th so I can have a few days to wind down and relax before starting the very long journey back.  It's amazing how long it takes to fly across the world


----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope you have a great time. Greece is a place I have always wanted to visit.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 21, 2008)

Daniel said:


> And, like the cheese, I'm sure the yogurt is amazing since even the greek-style yogurt produced in the US is excellent.



Daniel I am so glad you mention the yogurt! You know, the very first time I traveled abroad and eat yogurt as breakfast in a big hotel, I was so surprised because it didn't taste as yogurt to me. It said " full fat" but it tasted like the 0 fat of Greek yogurt. But this was not the big difference. Greek yogurt is more thick. Every time I eat yogurt abroad it is like soup, watery. I hope you understand what I mean by this description.
By the way I did like the yogurt I ate abroad. But it was like something totally new to me.
So turtle, if you eat dairy, maybe you would like to taste the yogurt here after all!:dimples:


----------



## Emotions_Blocked (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello Turtle,
I am also living in Greece, maybe i can show you around if you visit Athens, although i think i wont be present at September.

The most sure thing is food in greece. From junk food to restaurant food you can have almost anything.

And let me tell you, there are lots of greeks who dont eat sea food 

I m jealous about the tour you re having! i havent visited all those islands even myself.


----------

